# prius transaxle



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

ok i am starting my second ev conversion i have a suzuki samurai rock crawler i have twin adc 6.7' in and am looking to build a vw rail buggy wanting to use a prius trans-axle i have been through the posts everything im reading people are building home brew controllers why is this are there no off the shelf controllers that will interface with the pruis invert er/boost controller i relize the pruis uses 240v input and the invert er kicks it uop to 500 volts is the reason for the homebrew controller because the expense of a 240 volt controller?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

fyi, the boost converter is kind of weak, most conversions will start with a 500v battery and bypass the converter.

plus you have two motors to coordinate, and they are not simple pmac, they are part permanent magnet and part reluctance.


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

So why not use the Prius ecm with the plug in Prius mod from my understanding they flash it and can do 70 on interstate and can tell it to run electric only? Why not just use the "underpowered" (50kw? 500volt 100a Prius parts. ? I'm planning some configuration of leaf cells. So I can get the voltage and have enough kWh for reduced sag. At 240v for pack voltage .. ??

All going in a tube frame vw. 
260lb transaxle in the rear 
220lbsMe just in front of rear tires 
400lbs leaf cells in the front 
1000lbs tube & suspension 
Just over 1800 lbs total 50kw should move that just fine. I can get a trans for arround 400 computer and inverter another 200 all out of an 06. I have the option for a 02 as well but have not seen any real data on which computer is better


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the prius transaxle, there are better hybrid or true ev parts out there that are easier to use.


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Better how? Better in my mind usually comes with a retail price tag. I could also just go buy a leaf. That would be easyier as well. I see the Prius trans axle asA cheap used Prius are a dime a dozen. 
B reliable everything I've seen shows decent life expectancy from the electric parts. 
C Duty cycle is good enough to do what I need in a light low car 
D is readily available near me. Closest leaf I could find wrecked or for parts is almost 5 hrs one way 


I am not an electrical wizard. I can fabricate and build anything i just don't always know to to program or build Circuts


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Better as in more powerful and easier to work with. 

The fabrication will be the easy part in this sort of conversion. 

you cannot just "use the Prius ecm with the plug in Prius mod" as far as i am aware. That will require extensive knowledge that will definitely include programming and building circuits. 

even if you do manage to make this work you will either need alot of cells and an incredibly expensive BMS to get the voltage up high enough for useable power or as DCB said use a boost converter.

see here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...onversion-using-prius-transaxle-52503p13.html

see the ammount of work that has gone into this project and im not even sure it was ever completed. 

If you cant make your own controller that leaves you with one option to buy one off the shelf, you wont be able to buy one that will drive the prius transaxle as it consists of two motors joined by a planetary that run at different speeds. 

You could look into getting a drivetrain from lexus, leaf, miev etc and driving it with an off the shelf controller or get something like an AC-50 motor controller package, and as you say that might break the bank. 

You could also consider using an industrial 3 phase motor and coupling it to a drivetrain. 

Pretty much all these solutions apart from off the shelf stuff will require moderate electronics knowledge. 

It might be easier to do a DC conversion with a large forklift motor, that is always an option.


----------

